# Has any one ran in to this code change?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it an attached garage?
Any living space above it?
I agree with you if it's attached garage for what little extra it cost.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

It is attached with living above it


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Something doesn't sound right most places require drywall to be doubled in an attached garage not only for fire rating but for fumes. Maybe check with the state.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> Something doesn't sound right most places require drywall to be doubled in an attached garage not only for fire rating but for fumes. Maybe check with the state.


Doubled? Really? I've never heard of that. I've only heard about 5/8 drywall being required.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

In one of my builders license continuing Ed classes they talked about this. They asked what size drywall to separate a attached garage. Everyone answered 5/8". Was asked why? Everyone said for fire rating. Instructor said according to our codes, 1/2" will meet fire ratings, so why don't we use 1/2"? Because the building inspectors want 5/8" and they have the power to require anything above minimum code that they want. Which is why we don't tick them off. They could say they wanted double 5/8" and we have no say. Sure we could go to the construction board of appeals, which meets once a quarter to complain, but sucking up is easier and faster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

ToolSeeker said:


> Something doesn't sound right most places require drywall to be doubled in an attached garage not only for fire rating but for fumes. Maybe check with the state.


Fumes? That doesn't make much sense. :huh:


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Fumes... CO from car exhaust. I know in my area new construction or remodel has to seal the garage from the rest of the house. Drywall, tapped and fire rated caulking around any penetration of common walls or ceilings.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

jimn01 said:


> Fumes... CO from car exhaust. I know in my area new construction or remodel has to seal the garage from the rest of the house. Drywall, tapped and fire rated caulking around any penetration of common walls or ceilings.


Yeah I know what CO is. My thoughts were a second layer of DW doesn't do **** without sealing every hole in and out. Which you said :laughing:


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

jimn01 said:


> Fumes... CO from car exhaust. I know in my area new construction or remodel has to seal the garage from the rest of the house. Drywall, tapped and fire rated caulking around any penetration of common walls or ceilings.



I wonder how many people have actually died because of not doubling up drywall and sealing every crack, meaning before that became code. I ask because I wonder sometimes how these codes become law. Is it just someone at the state saying "hey, this would be a good idea, who cares if it's unnecessary and will cost people a lot more money" or if there are actual statistics saying x number of people died and we need to create a code to help prevent that.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Could be wrong as to the reasoning but I believe besides fumes from cars some people also run lawn mowers snow blowers and other things. They also store things like gasoline insecticide and other things that in the case of fire could develop very toxic and lethal fumes.

The only wall they want doubled up is the one between the garage and living space. And the seams cannot line up on top of each other. First coat needs taped and mudded but not finished.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

There might be a lot of local code variation on this detail. Here 5/8 fire rated drywall is required. Looks like for some of you 1/2 " is ok and for others a double layer is required.

It's always best to talk to your local building department.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't know if this will come out right or not:


http://www.nachi.org/attached-garage-fire-hazards.htm

I think it did read last paragraph under walls and ceiling.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

This is so interesting I want to measure my drywall between the garage and house......just for the heck of it.


----------



## begal (Jul 23, 2014)

If you concerned about CO, then put a VB in. If you concerned about fire use roxual insulation. and buy a fire extinguisher, lol.

1/8" of dry wall never saved anyone's life.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

1/8" of drywall may not save a life, but if you are big drywall manufacturer, and you dump enough money towards the right politicians, you'd be surprised how the codes can change to make you think they are doing to to save lives.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Nailbags said:


> I just was bidding for garage and house. Looking over the plans in the building dept red ink they call for 1/2 inch dry wall for the garage? What the heck? I beboped down to the building dept. ask them about that and they told me that studies have shown there is zero time diffrence in fire stopping between 1/2 inch and 5/8ths so they now only require 1/2 inch. Still will hang the 5/8th and sleep better. Has any one else ran in to that Code change?


?

Did they specify type? Maybe they're not comparing apples to apples. I'd like to see that particular study. Every study I've read shows 5/8" type x to double the rating over 1/2" standard. I've done some fire restoration and I've seen crumbling 1/2" walls with 5/8" type x lids still intact.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

begal said:


> 1/8" of dry wall never saved anyone's life.


No, but 5/8" of Type X has saved plenty.....ask some firefighters about the importance of escape time.:yes:

It's not just an additional 1/8" of gypsum, it's a different core composition that gives it the fire rating.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

taylorjm said:


> 1/8" of drywall may not save a life, but if you are big drywall manufacturer, and you dump enough money towards the right politicians, you'd be surprised how the codes can change to make you think they are doing to to save lives.


True....I'm surprised they haven't started demanding Type C in residential in some places.:laughing:


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

ratherbefishin' said:


> ?
> 
> Did they specify type? Maybe they're not comparing apples to apples. I'd like to see that particular study. Every study I've read shows 5/8" type x to double the rating over 1/2" standard. I've done some fire restoration and I've seen crumbling 1/2" walls with 5/8" type x lids still intact.


I have asked and it is a UL Tests that show the burn time is the same. But as said I would still hang 5/8th Type X and sleep better!


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i believe 5/8" has a 2 hour burn time and 1/2" has a 1.5 hour burn time. 
i don't believe thickness is for fumes. It shouldn't matter if its 1/2" or 5/8" if its insulated properly, vapour barriered properly and taped/fire caulked properly then it should keep fumes and gases out.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have seen about 12 cars catch fire from the electric, and this was after the car was turned off and the person walked away. I've yet to see a car catch fire from gas without being in an accident. 
Just saying, how come this is never mentioned.?
While working for a company we built an addition at a school, a storage room that abutted to the cafeteria. The storage side had to be double 5/8" inch drywall, the first layer had to have a tape coat and inspected before installing the second.
I would hate to think that all these years we have been duped. Can you imagine how much time and money this would add up to....


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

begal said:


> If you concerned about CO, then put a VB in. If you concerned about fire use roxual insulation. and buy a fire extinguisher, lol.
> 
> 1/8" of dry wall never saved anyone's life.
> 
> ...


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

here in my area ..still 5/8 fire board ..taped just finished one last week...


----------

